# Datei Avi



## -Reto- (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo

Habe da mal so eine Frage: Ist eine wmv Datei auch = AVI Datei

Danke


----------



## chmee (28. Juni 2007)

Im Audioforum ?

Nein, das war mal so, ich glaube vor WMV6/ASF.
AVI ist ein Containerfromat, das verschiedenste Codecs in sich tragen kann,
aber nicht WMV.

Aber : Eine WMV-Datei, die die Endung AVI bekommt, wird mit höchster Sicherheit
ohne Murren abgespielt werden, da so ein Mediaplayer bei der ersten Analyse der
Datei den WMV-Codec findet und diesen anwendet. Ist eigentlich nicht richtig, aber
was solls.

mfg chmee


----------

